
How to make your own bath bombs – a nice way to save money at Christmas I think - bossybowser
https://www.rosinaslotionspotions.com/blogs/diary/how-to-make-your-very-own-bath-bombs
======
bossybowser
After recently striking out on my startup I needed a cheap alternative to
providing some gifts for friends and family. Making bath bombs is a nice
touch, and is surprisingly effective. I had no idea they would be so popular.
I recommend everyone does the same.

